# NCC-1701-A Star Trek Beyond



## Daniel_B (Jun 28, 2016)

This is final concept art that Sean Hargreaves, designer of the NCC-1701-A, handed over to the VFX team for Beyond.

It appears the VFX team changed some of his design lines as well as adding a ton of detail, but this lets you get a better idea of the ship.


----------



## electric indigo (Dec 21, 2011)

IMO Hargreave's work is all scope & texture (and he makes very impressive images that way), but lacking in defined, original hardware. 

The side profile of the E is weaker than the original JJprise, with the huge pylons and the vertical front of the dorsal looking very ungainly in my eyes.


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

*phheeeeew* Gotta say, given how ILM crapped on the refit Enterprise ('hard to film so it looks interesting' was one that sticks in my mind) for Wrath of Kahn, this thing looks just bizarre. It's more Galaxy Quest than anything else to my eyes. 

But, as I've said, for those that like it, enjoy and I hope you get your wish for a decent kit.


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

I have to say it looks really unbalanced. The nacelles appear to be just tacked onto the pylons. And the saucer looks like another ship tacked onto a totally different design.


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

Xenodyssey said:


> I have to say it looks really unbalanced. The nacelles appear to be just tacked onto the pylons. And the saucer looks like another ship tacked onto a totally different design.


Well, yeah. And the back of the engineering hull looks...I'm sorry...like a poop chute. 

Referencing my comment about ILM, this design seems to only look halfway decent from the front, and MAYBE a few degrees off-center. That's it. 

At least to my eyes.


----------



## Proper2 (Dec 8, 2010)

I have to say, it's a very sculptural and bold design. I don't dislike it. And the more I study it, the more balanced and smarter and well-executed it becomes to my eyes, and the more I like it. It absolutely embodies the spirit of Star Trek of boldly going forth.


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

I like this design better than the 2009 ship- not perfect but then again it is a concept sketch not a production rendering. It is interesting to have the nacelle pylons reflect the dorsal one in shape and sweep. If those were reduced somewhat, the ventral cut under moved back and the hangar deck made more substantial it would be a great design...


----------



## FlyingBrickyard (Dec 21, 2011)

And I didn't think it could look any worse...


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

Just saw the movie and I did not dislike the look of the JJ Refit-A at all. I think the images above must have been deviated from in the final production because, if that's what had been shown at the end of the film, I would have gagged. But I actually thought it looked better than the original JJ-prise, so my gut tells me, it's better than what is shown above.


----------



## electric indigo (Dec 21, 2011)

The version shown in the movie did not have the straight vertical leading edge of the dorsal, for example.


----------



## Hunk A Junk (Jan 28, 2013)

Bleech. I think the '09 JJprise has better lines than this.

It's annoying to me that the producers felt they needed to completely destroy the JJprise in STB. They could've told the same exact story with the crew simply abandoning ship for the planet and later retaking the Enterprise at the climax. To me, the Enterprise is a character more than a setting. When the producers destroy it on a whim (like they did with the Refit, the D, the Defiant, and now the JJprise) it cheapens my investment in the story.


----------



## charonjr (Mar 27, 2000)

I am working on pulling screen grabs from two versions of the build sequence. The one with the higher detail is from a 3D presentation, so that's gonna take some "reading" to get it right. The other, from YouTube, is 480p (I think). Phones capture things very differently from each other.


----------



## Daniel_B (Jun 28, 2016)

A gentleman over at TrekBBS revised the concept art to be more reflective of what the 1701-A actually looks like in the movie. This is pretty close...


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

Frankly I like this design better. Never liked the JJ Prise, but respect that others liked it. This one looks more like what I feel it should have looked like in the beginning. This picture Daniel posted has a better profile than the one posted earlier.


----------



## FlyingBrickyard (Dec 21, 2011)

Daniel_B said:


> A gentleman over at TrekBBS revised the concept art to be more reflective of what the 1701-A actually looks like in the movie. This is pretty close...


"Well it's definitely better", but I think it still misses the boat on what made the original refit a classic.


----------



## Proper2 (Dec 8, 2010)

FlyingBrickyard said:


> "Well it's definitely better", but I think it still misses the boat on what made the original refit a classic.


Well, as everyone knows, that boat sailed 50 years ago! The current design, I think, works perfectly for today.


----------



## charonjr (Mar 27, 2000)

It will take a while to get set up at the new apartment so that I can do screengrabs. Moving tomorrow with the help of family. Saw Beyond again and did 4K captures of the 1701A build with two cameras (phone and sony action cam).

Regarding my chemotherapy, it is very draining and I am nauseous more often then not. Gets hard to think and I sleep a lot. So this project will take time.


----------



## charonjr (Mar 27, 2000)

Good Heavens! What happened to the posts about the 1701A with the modified secondary hull? They are just gone!


----------



## charonjr (Mar 27, 2000)

Was this and the other poster's images removed for some reason?


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

Since this forum has no moderators (or anybody else who seems to be in charge) I doubt it was intentional by this website.


----------



## charonjr (Mar 27, 2000)

My bad, I finally found the posts at http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/275-m...oebius-models-produce-trek-ship-models-4.html ! I got confused as to where I put these, LOL!

We were discussing changes to the engineering hull and engine pylons.


----------

